# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > QiDi 3D Printer Forum >  QIDI i-fast owners

## franzdom

Hi, I love my new i-Fast, are there any others out there with one of these awesome printers? I would love to be able to chat about it with a user not just with tech support.

----------


## JustinDS89

> Hi, I love my new i-Fast, are there any others out there with one of these awesome printers? I would love to be able to chat about it with a user not just with tech support.


Hey Franzdom, I have one coming in Thursday. Been looking for a Cura and/or PrusaSlicer profile  to get started with, but can't find any. I may just slice with their Qidi Print first and then play with creating a profile on Cura.

----------


## franzdom

> Hey Franzdom, I have one coming in Thursday. Been looking for a Cura and/or PrusaSlicer profile  to get started with, but can't find any. I may just slice with their Qidi Print first and then play with creating a profile on Cura.


Their slicer is a reskinned Cura and it works pretty good. I have only used it and S3D.
Qidi keeps their profile for their slicer updated often while they haven't updated their Simplify 3D profile much if at all. 

Also, with their slicer you can send files via wifi or wlan to the printer directly from inside it, even if you slice it on say S3d. If you look in the Gcode for the files the qidi slicer creates it says exactly which CURA engine version it is using like 4.9.1 or somesuch.

----------


## JustinDS89

> Their slicer is a reskinned Cura and it works pretty good. I have only used it and S3D.
> Qidi keeps their profile for their slicer updated often while they haven't updated their Simplify 3D profile much if at all. 
> 
> Also, with their slicer you can send files via wifi or wlan to the printer directly from inside it, even if you slice it on say S3d. If you look in the Gcode for the files the qidi slicer creates it says exactly which CURA engine version it is using like 4.9.1 or somesuch.


Yes I noticed it was a skinned version of Cura. I will probably do my first print(s) through Qidi Slicer and if everything looks good I will probably move over to one of my other slicers I use as long as I can get it working as well through there.

Sending the files through WiFi is nice, but my concern was if it doesn't actually store the file on the printer than if you restart your computer or something in the middle of the print it would cause issues. I haven't seen if it transfers the print file to the printer or keeps it on your computer using this method for sure.

----------


## Pietro

> Hi, I love my new i-Fast, are there any others out there with one of these awesome printers? I would love to be able to chat about it with a user not just with tech support.


Does this mode often need to be used?

----------


## Optixbil

I just got my new printer today. I can't figure out how to send the file wifi. After slicing, all I can do is save to file or to a removable drive. The printer is connected to my wifi and has an IP address. Any ideas?

----------


## john348

Hi   I have just got an i-fast.  To put it into context, over the years, I have had a reprap (actually 2) one I bult myself and one bought ready built, I had a Bibo but now use this for laser only and a qidi x-plus.  So I have been printing for many years.  I have an issue with the i-fast that every time I print the bed is in the wrong place.  I am printing a set file again and again so not downloading between prints.  The X-Plus works great (same file but built for the X-fast).  I have leveled the bed etc but have to watch the printing at the start and adjust the levels 'on the fly'.  It is bot consistent sometimes too close to the bed and clicking and smearing the filament, sometimes too far away and not adhering at all.  It s not just one adjuster it seems to be all of them.  It is getting very frustrating as I am printing stuff for work and need many prints.  but I cannot just set it off printing I have to wait for it to warm up and then adjust the bed.

----------


## Optixbil

I’ve had my iFast for about a month and struggling to get the “level” right. I printed 7 of the 5 square files in a row and print heights are all over the board. They are sending me a new X rail and bed

----------


## john348

Thanks  I will get in touch with them to see if they have any ideas.

----------


## john348

Got in touch and they replied very quickly and are shipping a new carriage.  I am still not sure as the prints delaminate easily or haf way through the print it wipes the printing off.  I am sure this is inconsistent z axis.  I will let you know when I get the bits

----------


## john348

Qidi responded very quickly to my enquiry and sent an update kit for the carriage.  I dont know why the carriage has an effect on the z axis starting point but I fitted the new kit and it has worked faultlessly since and I have done a lot of printing.  Not only thay they followed up the bits with an email to check all was ok.  The only issue I had was I could not get some of the screws out (very small heads) so had to change a bit more stuff BUT it was in the kit.  Lots of extra bits in the kit so was not worried.

----------


## mprieur

Hi, I am new in the forum and I just started the printer today. Everything fine except the Wifi or Lan connection I fail to get working. Same as your post. Any idea ?

----------

